# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Theloderma corticale

## Martin

Hello frog forumers!
As you might or might not know, I currently have one male and one female red eyed tree frog, a species that I'm totally blown away by, in every possible aspect. However, I've been secretly longing for mossy tree frogs for a while now, but both me and my girlfriend agreed that we don't have any more room for more terrariums (snake+lizard+frogs+aquarium for future tadpoles+3 small terrariums for froglets) in our small 2 roomer. Fortunately, we are not good at keeping promises...
Here's our latest additions new home. It's a corner terrarium that's 80 cm high. The sides (from the back corner to the front) is 70 cm, so it's a fairly large tank (at least it's not a small tank):

Front view:


Front view in frog perspective, hehe:


Please note that the pictures really don't justify the depth of the tank.. It's not as plain as it looks. It's somewhat densely planted which several different plants (both climbing, non-climbing and aquatic), with a bottom all made of water. There are big (and small) roots in the water, along with some nice large rocks (to give the ability to semi-sit in the water). The background is custom made with something that's somewhat like the Great stuff that is sold in the US.
I'm sorry, but I'm tired and it's been a long day. I just have one picture of one frog right now (there are 4 males living in there), so that'll have to do. I will update this thread with more info later, but right now I need to sleep!



Close up:

----------



----------


## Nabced

Awsome tank and beautiful frog (:

----------


## Badger

So cool!

----------


## Heather

What an awesome frog! He looks so unique! And an adorable face  :Smile: . I've never seen one before. His home is very nice  :Smile: .

----------


## Martin

Thank you all for the kind words!  :Smile: 




> What an awesome frog! He looks so unique! And an adorable face . I've never seen one before. His home is very nice .


Yes, they are very unique in their apperance. The texture of the skin makes them extreme camoflaugers, much like the red eyes, but on moss instead of green leaves. I've been looking directly at one of the frogs without seing it, because he was all curl up on a chunck of moss. 

It's a very interesting species. They are semi-aquatic/semi-arboreal, which is a very unusual combination. Take red eyes for example, they are the pinnacle of tree living, and therefore very well suited for climbing, but not so much for swimming, at all... Theloderma on the other hand, is quite skillful at climbing, but not at all as agile and delicate climbers as the red eyes. On the other hand, their much thicker and powerful legs makes them good swimmers. 
Another very nice thing: The call *a lot* and *loud*! Throughout the entire night, there were calls comming from their tank, with about 30 minutes of silence, and then 30 minutes of constant calling. They sound nothing like the red eyes (Theloderma actually sounds like a sonar from a submarine...), so now you can here the calling of two different frog species (and the clicking of the gecko) when sitting in our living room!

----------


## Raya

That viv looks great! Good job!

The frogs are really beautiful! I'm building a viv for Thelodermas too right now. Hope it turns out half as good as yours.
Are these frogs from Hamm too?

----------


## Martin

Raya, I'm pretty sure they are from Hamm originally, however I purchased them from a friend here in Umeå that've had them for at least 2 years.

I actually got an offer today from a frogger in the vinicity that have many contacts in the frogs world. He said he could get us a female, which is quite rare in this species. So, there will be some breeding of these as well in the future. Probably not yet though  :Smile:

----------


## Raya

Ah okay. Please post more pictures of the frogs. They look so awesome! I see that they even got their camouflage pattern in their eyes. Such cool frogs!  :Big Grin: 

How active are they when the lights go out? Do they climb around at all?

----------


## Martin

I'll post more when I have more of them!  :Smile: 

They are quite active, I would say. They climb a lot, and they jump around quite much more than the red eyes (red eyes prefer to climb and actually seldom jump, even though they are very capable of jumping). I've just seen it one time so far, but they occasionally swim as well. They are nocturnal as you one, but not do the extreme extent as the red eyes. Sometimes they move around during the day, but mostly just to reposition themselves to sleep further. However, be prepared for their calling. They call alot, often and loud. However, I love to hear frogs call, so it's just a pleasure if you ask me. Especially when both species are calling at the same time  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Unfortunately, I do not have any more pictures of the frogs yet. They are indeed nocturnal and I do not want to disturb them so much yet. I want them to fully settled in before taking more pictures.
As of yesterday, they ate for the first time. Now, they have slow metabolism compared to most frogs, but it was a little over a week since the last ate. This was probably a side effect of the move to our place.

If anyone is interested in how they sound, I have a file that I recorded it yesterday (when I was trying to do a recording task for my Japanese course... Couldn't do it because of their calling):
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/96...%20calling.ogg

----------


## Martin

> Ah okay. Please post more pictures of the frogs. They look so awesome! I see that they even got their camouflage pattern in their eyes. Such cool frogs! 
> 
> How active are they when the lights go out? Do they climb around at all?


I finally have one more picture for you. It not much, but it's something at least:

----------


## Gail

I'm jealous. I saw these during the summer @ Repticon and fell in love with them. I too do not have the space for them at this point, but some day.................

----------


## Raya

Great picture! Handsome little guy.

----------


## Heather

I just love their little faces! Great picture. Very interesting  :Smile: .

----------


## Martin

Thanks guys, they really are stunning frogs! 
Now, if I only could find a female...

----------


## Martin

Just two more pictures for everyone to enjoy. One OK picture, and one bad picture... I just thought it would be fun to show that they really are semi-tree/semi-aquatic frogs:

----------


## Lynn

> I finally have one more picture for you. It not much, but it's something at least:



I love this frog !!!! Great photo

----------


## Martin

Thank you Lynn! They are a nice species indeed.

I have another picture for anyone that's interested, but it's not super high quality. Just thought the motive was nice  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

I am interested in getting another frog / species ( a pair) at some point. I think about these things for a really long time. 
I can't decide between Amazon Milk frogs (trachyccephalus resinifictrix ) or these? The mossy frog is so cute - I love all the bumps !!!
I have an enclosure I could turn vertically. BUT, I will have to create a new front for it. Yikes !

I have this :
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001769CGY/...SIN=B001769CGY

Above was my first enclosure for my red eyes. I got it at a garage sale.  But it was not tall enough used horizontally. The screen top is made of a plastic screening fabric.
 That screen top  was a terrible problem when used horizontally.  

or I have an old 20 gallon high ( left over from discus and angle fish  breeding ) ? not very high when turned vertically for amazon milks though? Don't know 

I am scheming. 

I do have my hands full w/ my other  'charges'. 

Lynn

----------


## Martin

Well, if it's not high enough for red eyes, then it's not high enough for either milk frogs or mossy frogs. They're all tree-dwelling frogs as you know. Mossy are no doubt the largest of these frogs, so if you're short on space I would advice against mossys. They also need a real water part (preferably with moving water) which takes up even more space.

Lastly, I have to say that I'm not very fund of the idea "I have a spare tank, what can I put in it". Decide what pet you really want, then get an appropriate tank for it, not the other way around.

----------


## Lynn

Very, very true !
What really bugs me - when you turn these tanks vertically- you end up with a glass top, just inviting a ventilation problem and no slot for electrical cords!

My red eye enclosure in my basement. I live on the north shore of Long Island, NY . I have to run little  fan over my enclosure in the summer because of too high a humidity level.
I  set it on a timer to come on and off on the humid days. ( works very well though) 

I should just recycle the other 2 and get another nice tall exo-terra like I have for the red eyes. 
I have this vision of creating a great carved tree truck with holes for Amazons.

----------


## Martin

Got to say, these frogs are incredibly easy to care for. I thought red-eyes was really easy, but the corticales makes even the red eyes seem like high maintenance!
 Time to update with some freshly taken pictures!
















Yeah, not entirely sure what happened here...

----------


## DisguisedMadness

Aww that is adorable!!! Love the tank!! I can't wait to get my vivarium where I want it.. It's gonna make my frogs so happy!! <3

----------


## Heather

I'm still amazed by these frogs. Just adorable! 

What is their average size? Do they spend more time climbing or more time in the water? Or would you say evenly both?

----------


## Martin

> Aww that is adorable!!! Love the tank!! I can't wait to get my vivarium where I want it.. It's gonna make my frogs so happy!! <3


Thanks a lot! I hope it'll turn out great for you!




> I'm still amazed by these frogs. Just adorable! 
> What is their average size? Do they spend more time climbing or more time in the water? Or would you say evenly both?


Thanks!
They get quite large, I would say the average adult male is about 10 cm long, perhaps 9 or so. They get fairly robust though, not like a red eye, so the are not as slender. I do think they spend more time climbing, but since I'm usually not awake the entire night, I can't say for sure. Sleeping in the water seems to be extremely rare. However, you do see all of the frog in the water on an almost daily basis.

----------


## Jocke

Thats a very nice tank you got there! And those frogs looks amazing. Are these common here in sweden? Have you found that female yet?

----------


## Martin

Yeah, they really are a remarkable species! Unfortunately, they are rather uncommon here in Sweden. No-one breeds them regularly, and when it do happens, most of the tadpoles turns out as males. For some unknown reason, the male/female-ration is incredibly skewed towards males. According to a (rather small) Swedish forum, there is a guy in Sweden that currently (accidentally :P) got tadpoles, but I do not know if he are selling the froglets or not.

And no, because of the reasons above, I have no female yet. My only shot is probably the next Hamm-expo, but it's not even guaranteed to find them there. At the latest Hamm-Expo(where I got the red eyes), there were only males for sale, not a single female. So, if you ever find a CB female, please, let me know!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Excellent thread and pics of one of my favorite frogs; congratulations and thanks for sharing!

----------


## Sarge

> For some unknown reason, the male/female-ration is incredibly skewed towards males.


It may be caused by high incubation temperatures. How warm do you keep them?

----------


## Martin

> Excellent thread and pics of one of my favorite frogs; congratulations and thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much! It's always nice to hear that it's appreciated  :Smile: 




> It may be caused by high incubation temperatures. How warm do you keep them?


Sorry for the late reply, but like I said, I do not breed them myself, since I do not have a female (yet).

There will be a lot more pictures coming up tomorrow, if anyone is interested!

----------


## Martin

The pictures I promised is uploaded, I hope you'll enjoy them. Some of them are quite similar to each other, and the quality is varying, but you will all have to live with that  :Wink: 
So, I hope you theloderma lovers out there get at least something nice to look at!




















Seems impossible to get all four of them in one photo, but here's three at least...

----------


## Raya

Awesome pictures again! 

Feeding these guys dubias too?  If so, how's the feeding response when you put them in?

----------


## Martin

Thanks a lot!

You know it, _Blaptica dubia_ all the way! I always put the dubias in the bowl just after the lightning turns off, before they've started to move around a lot. However, it's not long before they sitting at the edge of the bowl, taking turns eating. You often see at least 2 or 3 at the same time, so it's not hard at all to watch them eat. Since they have slow metabolism, you'd want to feed them just a few times a week. So, when feeding day is getting close, you can often see at least 3 of them sitting at the edge, just waiting for the food! They are not as delicate eaters as red eyes, but seem to be less aggresive than White's, for example. 
A lot of people is complaining about dubias just playing dead and never move around and just get ignored, which I found strange. All of our six frogs (both species included) always eat every dubia there is, eventually (within one or two days). So, yeah, I personally recommend dubias for these frogs as well.

----------


## Wasatchtrops

So, this is the thread that made me join this forum. I keep mostly dart frogs, but I LOVE my mossy frogs.

 It is too bad there is an ocean between us. I was fortunate to be able to buy a 2.1 to put with my 1.1 . Since then (about a year) I have had many tads and froglets. I too have heard how females are hard to come by, guess I got lucky. It is my belief that females take almost two years to mature. Plus the fact that they will vocalize too I think adds to some confusion. 

 I raised the tads at 65 degrees fahrenheit. While they took longer to morph out I am hoping to get a more even ratio of male to female. As of now I am down to aprox. 30+ froglets/subadults. Wonderful, under appreciated frogs! Thanks for sharing!

Gabe

----------


## Martin

Gabe, I envy you. I'm afraid you just have to get on the next boat and get over here with a female. Now now, don't worry, you can sleep on the couch, so you don't have to worry about finding a hotel.
  Seriously speaking, that sounds great. I would love to hear about the breeding, and to see lots and lots of pictures (both adults, tadpoles and froglets). I really appriciate this specie  :Smile:

----------


## Wasatchtrops

Here's one of the ladies. 


One of my favorite pics




Morph out tank. It is 125g

 
The adult's viv. It's a 40g

As far as coming to visit.... I can not think of a better excuse to go Europe  :Wink: . The wife wants to see art, and history.

 I would love to get you some females! I have been holding some back, just to kind of gauge the ratio I ended up with. I will go into a little more depth on breeding later on today. I also have some pictures on a real camera (all of the above is off my phone)

----------


## Martin

Thanks for sharing! Why don't you create an entire thread about your breeding and how it's done, what you did etc.? I know there are several [i]Theloderma[i/] fanatics here that would love to read all about it (me included).

Well then, just take the next plane. I'll figure out the paperwork for bringing live animals over the border and I'll buy you both a nice restaurant dinner for the trouble. Just brace yourselves for the nordic winter  :Wink:

----------


## crikkifrogger

Gabe,  Any chance you would be willing to sell a female, froglets, or tads?

----------


## Martin

Another small picture update! I actually got a picture of all four of them at the same time (unfortunately it's not a good picture, but still!):


My girlfriend took these two pictures. The first one is when she took the first one, and the second picture is after a few attempts. They might not be bothered by the camera flash, but their eyes sure reacts to it!

----------


## Raya

I really like the picture with the 3 guys hanging around in the feeding bin and the forth climbing up  :Smile:  
Do they sit there most of the time or do they see you coming and know it's feeding time?

----------


## Martin

Thanks Raya! This picture was taken about an hour after I added food. They don't usually sit like that all the time, but you can often find one of them around the bowl every night. They seem to get used to when they are fed, and when it's been four days (their feeding interval), you'll find everyone sitting around the food bowl waiting for ze food. You often need to search a few minutes to actually find everyone of them, since they use the entire terrarium when they're climbing/swimming about  :Smile:

----------

